# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Having Trouble Lucid Dreaming: Need Some Help

## Peranthai

*PROBLEM:*

      So for about a year now I have been trying to lucid dream with nary a success. Some help would be appreciated about what I'm doing wrong and such.

*WHAT I DO:*

      I have tried two different ways for the most part. The first is called sleep breathing I believe. I lie flat on my back and attempt to imitate how I would breathe when I sleep (long-deep breaths). After about 20 minutes or so I feel very intense vibrations the feel like they shake my whole body. After this however, nothing else really seems to happen.

      The other way I try is the stop drop and roll method where you put your arms above your head, put them down and roll over (with time in between the actions of course). After 5-10 (and it doesn't always work) I feel very uncomfortable to where it is almost painful. I have always stopped there and it has only happened twice or so. Was I close? And what about the whole sleep breathing thing? Do you think if I combined the two methods I would have better luck?

      Any suggestions as to what I'm doing wrong and could do to become lucid are much appreciated.

      Also I have tried wake back to bed but this tends to result in me remembering the dream when I wake up rather than being able to control it when I'm in it.

----------


## ananymous771

For the first one it sounds like you are trying to WILD. (There are tutorials for it on this site. You may be expirencing a false awakining did you do a reality Check after the intense vibrations?

----------


## Peranthai

Yeah. I try to WILD for the most part because it is the only thing that has show results. I did attempt to float in my bed to check if I was dreaming but nothing happened so I tried sitting up and al that happened was that I couldn't move my fingies\hand because they were numb.

----------


## ananymous771

Sometimes I get to the point where I'm sure I'm in SP but I can still move its just my feet are numb...I would recommended doing a reality check right after you move. And try an assortment because some are unreliable.

----------


## Scionox

For WILD you just need to fall asleep while being aware, you don't need any of those superspecific methods and you can do it in any position you can fall asleep in, i would suggest using more comfortable position though. Check out this tutorial, it contains all kinds of useful information about WILDing: WILD  :smiley: 
Also what do you mean 'results in remembering and not having control'? Being lucid means aware that you are in dream, control is another aspect of dreaming and not necessarily comes with lucidity, maybe you already having lucid dreams?  :Thinking: 
Dream recall is pretty important too, even though it's easier to recall lucid dreams, that don't means all of them will be recalled like magic, plus having better recall increases vividness of dreams, including lucid ones. Do you have a dream journal?  :Peek: 

@ananymous771 You are not in SP if you can move, it's pretty unlikely to get SP unless you have sleep disorder: http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html , also i like number 771 in your username.  :smiley: 

_*Moved to WILD*_

----------


## Peranthai

Well when I use WBTB I wake up around 4:30 am, turn of my alarm and go back to sleep. This makes it so that I remember my dreams when I wake up but I don't really know I'm dreaming and I can't do anything in them.

Is there any way I can train to control my dreams? That's the kind of lucid dream I want : D

----------


## js3399

> Well when I use WBTB I wake up around 4:30 am, turn of my alarm and go back to sleep. This makes it so that I remember my dreams when I wake up but I don't really know I'm dreaming and I can't do anything in them.
> 
> Is there any way I can train to control my dreams? That's the kind of lucid dream I want : D



I just recently found out how to get myself to lucid dream. I had been trying for over a year and I was becoming very frusterated with it. I tried all the different ways people say to do it, but none of them ever worked for me. I had the exact same problem as you with WILD, I would lay unmoving for hours, controlling my breathing, and counting from one to 500 over and over to relax. After about an hour or so with no results my body would feel slightly numb, but that was about it. I would try to move my fingers and they would move so i knew i wasnt in sleep paralysis. It was really annoying. About a week ago, I woke up in the middle of the night, stayed awake for like 2-5 minutes, then went back to sleep as normal. The only difference, is as i was falling asleep, I would repeat to myself "lucid dream" over and over until i was asleep. I would have a dream and realize it was a dream about halfway through. No idea why. Try it and see if it works for you. It works for me about 70% of the time.

----------


## Peranthai

Alright. I'll give that a try. I was actually trying to do it using sleep breathing last night and something odd happened after a while. After I started feeling the vibrations my hands felt as if they were floating upwards even though I knew they weren't because I could still partially feel my bed sheets. I think that could be a start but when I wake myself up in the morning I'll be sure to try your mantra. I'll respond here again how it goes. ::banana::

----------


## js3399

I hope it works out, I am super excited about it finnaly working for me. My only problem now is not waking up when I realize it. Have to learn to rub my hands together faster haha.

----------


## Scionox

Js3399 has the right idea, if you have good recall on WBTBs, why not to use them, mantra while falling asleep during WBTB can help to achieve DILD/MILD, here's tutorial that can also be used with WBTBs: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...technique.html  :smiley: 
Also it sounds like you were really close on that WILD! You could have been already transitioning into dream, next time visualize yourself getting up or floating from the bed at this point and don't forget to RC.  ::zzz:: 
As for the dream control, remember, do not 'try to' do stuff, but just 'do' it and fully expect it to happen, confidence and expectation is the key in dream control, here's also tutorial on that: Dream Control Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views  :Peek:

----------

